# White bags and how to take care of them?



## essential

Hi! For those who has leather white bags, how has the white leather hold up for all these years/months/days?  I'm Contemplating about getting a white leather bag myself but I'm paranoid about the whiteness. I worry about it getting dirty easily or worse of all, white turning into an off-white/yellowish/grayish Color. Did that happen to your bags? How are your white bags holding up? Thanks


----------



## moe

maybe i'm not careful enough.....but my white leather purses usually gets dirty and i almost have to clean them after every wear.  i'm very cautious when i carry white purses but some how it just gets dirty if i walk pass someone whos smoking the ashes from the cigarette will get on a make a boo boo.


----------



## essential

I want to get a LV suhali and the white looks so lovely. But if the white don't stay its whiteness for long, then it's not worth the money. Decisions decisions..


----------



## pursedoc

the white suhali rocks, and stays white. it's almost indestructable.
i'm hoping my pearl vernis houston that i just bought will be just as resilient- it is patent leather, after all!


----------



## blushingbaby

My bags are in serious need of a spring cleaning! 

My Burberry is very dirty. I've tried to scrub it with a toothbrush and colorless glycerine hand soap...any other suggestions?

Also, my white chanel needs cleaning too! Any expertise on cleaning white calfskin?:cry:


----------



## wickedassin

I don't know what your purses are made of--in terms of leather...  I've used the coach leather cleaner--it specifically excludes certain materials, so make sure before you use it.  I wipe off the surface dirt/dust and then use this cleaner.  It doesn't make it "sparkling" but it seems to help....

http://www.coach.com/aspx/content/product.aspx?product_no=7250&category_id=73

You might want to contact Burberry and Chanel for more specific instructions.


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

I was recently in my local Fendi and found that for the first time I actually saw a Spy bag I liked, a smaller size than what they were selling last spring in white. Other than an inexpensive Banana Republic bag I owned once (that got so dirty so fast it found it's way to the dumpster) I have not owned a white bag. Does owning a white bag mean that you only carry it once or twice a month? Does it mean that you are constantly thinking about where you are placing it and how you are touching it? Or is it easy to clean? My main concern is daily dust, dirt and skin oil on the handles. Any advice tips or lessons from anyone who has every owned a white leather bag Fendi or other? Is it too much of a headache to be worth it?


----------



## valerieb

Bought an expensive white bag last spring and ruined it in a matter of weeks due to color transfer from a black tee.  From now on I'll only buy low end white bags so I don't have the stress of constantly worrying about my bag and so I'm not heartbroken when the inevitable happens.  

White bags are gorgeous but to me, not worth the headache!


----------



## ETenebris

Treat the leather before you carry the bag.  Wilson's leather has a product for treating white bags that was recommended in SHOP,Etc. magazine specifically for the "white bag season."  Don't carry the bag against a dark suede or something else of deep color that might transfer, and you should be fine.  I plan to carry my white Furla a LOT...not just once or twice a month...and to travel with it.


----------



## SuzyZ

I have a white pebbled leather Prada (last season's bag) - It is like new - I wear it all summer in Miami - Doesn't need any special attention.  If necessary, a leather moisturizer/cleaner is always good to have on hand (I use Coach).


----------



## DesignerHandbags

There's a great leather cleaner called " LEATHER CPR" available at most hardware stores.  I think I bought mine at Aubochon's Hardware online.  It's a cleaner and conditioner and really gets white leather looking great!  Be carefull when using it on died leathers though, because it's so good it may remove some of the color if you rub too hard.  Try is on a small piece inside the bag, etc. to test it first.  Anyway, it's the best stuff I've ever found for white bags!  Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Kiari

From you experience how much of a hassel is white leather?  Would I be cleaning this puppy ever 3 days or is it pretty resistant because it is leather?

http://www.coach.com/aspx/content/product.aspx?product_no=8084&category_id=68


----------



## Cal

Don't have a white bag but I've heard that baby-wipes are great to clean them.


----------



## pseub

Wow, I like that bag, especially in the white!  Really cute!!!!  And I've heard the same thing about the baby wipes for cleaning.


----------



## ETenebris

As long as it's leather (DON'T do white suede!) it should not be a problem.  You can always treat it and if you don't wear it up against black suede and be reasonably careful where you sit it down, it should stay pretty clean.


----------



## boxyandme

Cute bag!  I never saw that one before.  I've also been thinking of a new white bag,  I'm debating between chloe off white hobo, or the LV lodge pm in white.  But this coach bag is really peaking my interest!  Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Noriko

I don't have that bag, but in my experience white leather can get dirty easily.  Can that bag be re-dipped?


----------



## Greenie

Cute bag.  White is good if you don't use it everyday!  I would spray some protectant on it before using and be careful about where you lay it and it should be okay.


----------



## moe

Does white leather turn yellow with time and wear??  If it does are there ways of preventing it?


----------



## wickedassin

I don't know about white leather....  I know that some manufacturers  (i.e. Chanel) warn customers that white PATENT leather can turn yellow.


----------



## pursemama

wickedassin said:
			
		

> I don't know about white leather.... I know that some manufacturers (i.e. Chanel) warn customers that white PATENT leather can turn yellow.


 
Yuck!...That's true, I've seen that happen.  I don't think white leather turns yellow though.


----------



## addicted

That's a bummer that white leather can turn yellow..  :o(


----------



## GIAGIAJA

It does........................

Every year my company have to sent back white purse to the warehouse. Even white fabric as well. We think it is because of the glue that they use to make the purse. So far nothing can be clean
even we tried to use stain remover or goo-gone.

If you use leather conditioner your bag will be uneven color.


----------



## kathyrose

Real white leather can discolor but it depends on how you take care of it I think. I'm not sure. Patent leather definitely will turn yellow eventually I think.


----------



## pixiechic

I'm sure this has come up before, but I can't find it...

I'm about to take my new ivory Kooba Sienna  out of its dustbag this weekend, and I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to keep it pretty and white - at least until my trip in a couple of weeks. Obviously I'll try not to drag it in the dirt, set it on the floor, etc. Can I safely Scotchgard the gorgeous Kooba leather? Coach leather protector? Any other tricks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## IndyCat

Hippie:

I sprayed my new white bag with Apple Garde after seeing so many posts on TPF.  I feel better about carrying it but I haven't carried it enough yet to know whether it will stay clean.  I've also read that some on TPF like Shining Monkey.  I chose the Apple Garde because I can buy it locally rather than having to order online.


----------



## pixiechic

Thanks! Do you know where I could get Apple Garde at a retail shop? The website wasn't very informative about that.

Shining Monkey...the car wax? Interesting!


----------



## IndyCat

I don't think that the Shining Monkey product everyone uses is the car wax, but rather a product by that company that is used to protect leather and fabric car interiors.

For Apple products, go to their web site and look for the "Where to Purchase" button:

http://www.applepolishes.com/applepolishes/prodinfo.htm


----------



## angstofgumby

hippiechic said:
			
		

> Thanks! Do you know where I could get Apple Garde at a retail shop? The website wasn't very informative about that.
> 
> Shining Monkey...the car wax? Interesting!



Burlington Coat Factory carries Apple Garde products.


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

I have posted the question in the YSL section as well, but I hope to get responses from anyone with tips on cleaning white leather. I have dirtied the YSL white Muse, and I have tried Coach cleaner to no avail. What do you all do? Secrets? Or am I stuck? The marks are reddish brown in nature. 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I use Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on the white trim of a few of my bags. It works especially well on my MJ


----------



## Milton

honestly, i use windex


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

Windex...that seems so abrasive and dangerous. I remember once that a woman said that she took her bags to be cleaned. I was wondering if anyone knows what kind of a "workman" or "shop" does that.


----------



## JayneDoe

She probably took it to a cobbler/leathersmith. Ask around for a good one.

I try to protect light colored bags immediately. Thankfully, I've been lucky thus far.


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

I talked to an SA at the Neimans in Beverly Hills today and he said that I should not be afraid of the white Muse because if it does get dirty it can be taken in for cleaning, or repainted white for say $100. He seemed surprized when I did not know that shoe repairmen or leather experts preform this service. Do you take your bag to be cleaned? If so, where? How do you take care of a white bag?  Thanks!


----------



## bag.lover

Chanel, Tod's, Nordstrom, and many boutiques recommend Factotum Expert Leather Repair.

Factotum, a Laguna Beach-based company, specializes in the repair and servicing of fine leather goods. Factotum Expert Leather Repair services shoes, purses, garments, and luggage and uses only the finest materials and finishes. Margaret's is proud to be the exclusive dry cleaning representative for Factotum in San Diego County. 







Who Uses Factotum?
Salvatorre Ferragamo, Chanel, Mephisto, Gucci and many other fine leather goods, retail boutiques send their wares to Factotum's talented craftsmen.

http://margaretscleaners.com/index.htm


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

Thank you so much Bag Lover! I suppose that resource keeps you at ease with buying white bags.


----------



## bag.lover

TheArtofAcquisition said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Bag Lover! I suppose that resource keeps you at ease with buying white bags.


 
You are welcome.  That cleaner is highly recommended by many store managers who send their clients there for minor to major works (touch-up, cleaning, repair, etc)

As for buying white bags, I don't hestitate as much as before. =)  Was told by Chanel SAs that white bags should/could be re-dyed when needed (according to them, the time frame is every 10 years).


----------



## TheArtofAcquisition

bag.lover said:
			
		

> You are welcome. That cleaner is highly recommended by many store managers who send their clients there for minor to major works (touch-up, cleaning, repair, etc)
> 
> As for buying white bags, I don't hestitate as much as before. =) Was told by Chanel SAs that white bags should/could be re-dyed when needed (according to them, the time frame is every 10 years).


 
I am guessing that the service you mentioned can also re-dye white bags. I recently had a nightmare experience where I had a medium YSL Muse in white that was already dirtied when I got it, and then I called Saks and they told me to try Coach cleaner. I tried cleaning it, and the white came right off the bag. I was so shocked and surprized. I called Saks, and they agreed to return the bag. I had no idea it was so delicate. I have had less pricy white bags before that after a few months got marked and dirty, and seemed to declare themselves "ruined". I am debating whether to get another YSL in white, or learn from my mistake and get another color, even though I think it looks best in white. If I know there is a "fall-back" plan if something happens I would be more likely to get the white, and other white bags to come, with less of a feeling of "throwing away" $1,000-$2,000 on something that may be toast in a matter of months.

Thanks so much for your feedback on this.


----------



## Sweetea

Yep, I use Coach cleaner to clean many of my bag if needed. The result was good.


----------



## LovinLeather

Check out LOVINMYBAGS at www.lovinmybags.com. They do full color restoration and cleaning. They also have cleaning products that work on naked leathers. Nordstrom also get the impossible bags done by them...


----------



## Juicy

It's filthy! How do i clean it??


----------



## elongreach

You should probably ask this in the Balenciaga Forum.  Those girls rarely leave their forum.


----------



## Juicy

oh! lol! thanks!


----------



## mcnyc

Hello all,

I have a beautiful white bag (Donna Karan), which I have adored and cared for as best as I could.  Unfortunately, when I took it out of its dust bag the other day (after a year in storage), it came out looking *TAN*!    

What is a girl to do?  How to I restore the beautiful white to my bag?  How do I care for future white bags I may get (although this experience has traumatized me!).

Help!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Try using mr clean magic eraser. Maybe the color of the dustbag transferred to the bag.


----------



## mcnyc

The dustbag is black though...

Could it be because I conditioned it with a leather conditioner?  I knew I wasn't going to be using it for a while, and wanted to maintain the suppleness of the leather.  Sigh...


----------



## MonicaM

Take it to a cleaner who specializes in leather and ask for suggestions.  It COULD be a combo of the dustbag being dark and the leather conditioner. I'd check with a pro on this one. Good luck !! I hope it bounces back !!


----------



## mcnyc

Thanks!  Will do that when I get a chance this week...

If nothing can be done, well, I do like tan bags better anyway!


----------



## TropicalGal

Hi Ladies!  Well, I took the plunge and bought an off white CLUTCH ME from Belen Echandia.  Tres chic, but I'm a little nervous.

So do share with me how I'm going to clean it!  Please!
Somewhere I heard mayonnaise...?  Can't wait to hear your tips.  Thanks ever so much!!!


----------



## Luna

I Always get Denim transfer onto my white bags.
I use the Apple Cleaner from leatherstuff.com and never have a problem removing the stains.


----------



## Sofibella

I have a white Gerard Darel and I use Lovin My BAgs Luxury Daily Cleaner and Moisturizer. I use it every time I put my bag away to use another and so far I have had no issues with it. I also used apple garde stain and rain repellent when I first purchased it to help prevent any stains.


----------



## ddo830

Coach makes an excellent cleaner and conditioner. I use it on my white coach and white MJ Daria, and it works beautifully.


----------



## Raspberry

Mayonnaise?  Really?!


----------



## tano expert

I wouldnt reccomend trying mayo! The oil in it could stain your bag and make it greasy. Definitely spray it first and try to clean and condition it very often with a high quality product like those reccomended above. The best way to keep it nice is to keep it in your closet! DOnt use it everyday- alternate it constantly with other bags and it will extend its life by 2-3 x.


----------



## boobeary

Yeah, I would use professional cleaners over condiments - it's not worth ruining a beloved bag!
I got great suggestions when I posted and plan on using the same strategy of pro-treatment and handle cleaner - not sure about the extra layer of apple gard yet though.
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/pre-treating-a-bag-to-prevent-stains-139326.html


----------



## windycityaj

I can slso vouch for the Coach products.  I always carry white bags in the summer and I treat/clean them regularly.  

anne


----------



## sungurlx27

how often should we be using the coach moisturizer on leather purses?


----------



## lady-g

does coach have separate products for leather cleaner and moisturiser, or is it an all-in-one cleaner cum moisturiser? thanks. 

I've read somewhere that it's better to use separate products for cleaning and moisturising purposes, as all-in-one products tend not to work as well. is this true? i've been using an all-in-one on my white tod's though... it has been working ok so far except that some stubborn specks of dirt are rather difficult to remove...

if your white leather has veins, i suggest you give it a dusting every now and then to prevent dirt from sinking into the veins. once it's sunk inside, it becomes more difficult to remove. and white shows dirt very easily.


----------



## bagaholic85

lady-g said:


> does coach have separate products for leather cleaner and moisturiser, or is it an all-in-one cleaner cum moisturiser? thanks.
> 
> I've read somewhere that it's better to use separate products for cleaning and moisturising purposes, as all-in-one products tend not to work as well. is this true? i've been using an all-in-one on my white tod's though... it has been working ok so far except that some stubborn specks of dirt are rather difficult to remove...



coach has separate ones (that i sware by...theyre great.  i even use it on my couches) and ive also read that the separate products are better.  however, they dont recommend using them separately.  if u use the cleaner, you HAVE to use the moisturizer since the cleaner is alcohol based.  also, the type of leather is important (i.e. DONT use on pebbled leather) 

For spot treatment, i use baby wipes.  the soap in them is super mild, just make sure theyre alcohol free.


----------



## TropicalGal

Thanks for this info, ladies!  Really helpful!  I will definitely get the COACH cleaner & moisturizer.


----------



## wolfy2

does anyone know the best way to keep my new marc jacobs winter white bag clean?  leather protector or something else?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

The girls in the Marc Jacobs forum will be better help with that particular leather.


----------



## chicclick

Hi ladies,

Any ideas on how to clean a white soft leather purse at home?  Or do I really need to take it to the dry cleaners?  It's got a blue pen mark and some smudging from rubbing on my hips.


----------



## veyda

chicclick said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Any ideas on how to clean a white soft leather purse at home? Or do I really need to take it to the dry cleaners? It's got a blue pen mark and some smudging from rubbing on my hips.


 
I have this beautiful white bag from last spring that had the same exact problem! Pen mark and dye from my jeans rubbing on it. I used Kiwi Leather lotion and a really soft cloth and gently rubbed the pen mark and the dye out. You have to be SUPER careful because it will actually start rubbing the white out of your bag. On the pen mark I used a Q-tip. There is still a faint darker line where the jeans rubbed on it, but it's nothing I can't live with. 

The jeans dye happened over & over again, so I ended up having the strap shortened so it didn't rub at my hip. 

If your bag is super expensive or you really want a professional job done, I would take it to a professional. I doubt I will be buying another white bag because it was just too much trouble. 

And on another note, I have had bags "cleaned" at leather shops and dry cleaners and sometimes the color is changed from the cleaning, especially suede.


----------



## chicclick

Thanks for the advice!  I'll go look for that Kiwi cleaner.
This bag is very inexpensive, which is why I wanted to clean it by myself.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

What does everyone think about white handbags?  I've been wanting to buy one, but am worried about the maintenance of white, i.e. soiling.  Please help 'cuz I am really wanting a white bag.  My husband says after Fiesta he will buy me a new handbag.  Yahoo!!!


----------



## treegap

I just bought my first white handbag this year after many years of fearing all light-colored bags.  I treated it with Apple Garde Rain and Stain Repellant and I'm hoping that will help minimize dirt, etc.  I also bought the bag at a sample sale, so I didn't plop down too much $$ for it.  I don't think I could manage buying a super nice retail-priced white handbag.  I'm just too clutzy!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Thanks treegap for the opinion.  By  the way, where is everyone buying Apple Garde.  I've never heard of this product.  Does it really help with maintaining our obsessions?  By the way, I'm looking at the Botkier Small Sasha duffle, and the Vixen satchel.


----------



## kwitthyy

Some girls have purchased apple guard from leatherstuff.com and used the code "spring sale" to get 20% off...plus shipping is only $5 for USPS Priority.  HTH!


----------



## jellybeanz

I literally *just* received my first white bag. I decided to go with something on the cheaper side and got the BR Greenwich shoulder satchel. It's really nice soft smooshy leather. I sprayed it with Synovia and am waiting for the first layer to dry.


----------



## treegap

jellybeanz said:


> I literally *just* received my first white bag. I decided to go with something on the cheaper side and got the BR Greenwich shoulder satchel. It's really nice soft smooshy leather. I sprayed it with Synovia and am waiting for the first layer to dry.



Ooh, congrats, that's a beautiful bag!  I bought it in the pebble/tan color and I love it! BR has really stepped up their game in the handbag area!


----------



## sweetneet

i only have one white handbag, and it's patent leather so it doesn't get dirty easily (stuff just wipes right off). i have the Michael Kors chestertown patent hobo (See pic).

btw, you mentioned Fiesta..are you from San Antonio? my DH always raves about Fiesta and i've always wanted to see it but never make it into town during that time.


----------



## Antonia

*I could never buy a super expensive white bag, for instance, I love the Balenciaga city bag, but I would die if I ever ruined it or got color transfer on it.  If I'm in the market for a white bag, it will be either a Coach or Michael Kors.  *


----------



## pinkshoulders

My white bags are Helen Welsh (crinkled patent, almost impervious) and a Charles David (new this year and a steal at TJM).  I agree that one should not spend a lot on a white bag just in case.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

sweetneet said:


> i only have one white handbag, and it's patent leather so it doesn't get dirty easily (stuff just wipes right off). i have the Michael Kors chestertown patent hobo (See pic).
> 
> btw, you mentioned Fiesta..are you from San Antonio? my DH always raves about Fiesta and i've always wanted to see it but never make it into town during that time.


LOVE your bag!


----------



## riceandsoup

I just bought a Lockheart Weave it or Not in cream/off white and I'm taking it to the leathercare man today for waterproofing:


----------



## confetti

Every Mother's Day I ask for and get a white handbag from my daughter and by the end of summer it is ready to be trashed. I try to be careful with them but white is hard to keep new looking. This year I will ask for patent leather and hope it holds up better.


----------



## Leelee

*sweetneet*, your bag is beautiful!  I've not seen that one before!


----------



## rorosity

I have two white MJ bags (one is very white-white, the other is white chiffon) and I have not worn either of them!  I think I am going to treat them with appleguard before I dare take them out.  I think white bags are gorgeous, but I HATE when white bags are scuffed.  Tacky!


----------



## Tx Honeybee

Yes, I'm here in San Antonio.  Fiesta is great!  Everyone really has a great time --- great food, lots of imbibing (hopefully responsibly), and some great family together time.  Y'all need to come to San Antonio for Fiesta.  Its great fun.


----------



## New Obsessions

I LOVE the look of white bags, but I cannot justify spending alot of money for one.  I did a search here on white bags and the horror stories of dye transfer (especially from jeans) was enough to scare me away from them.  I did own one once.  It was a leather bag from Wilson's.  It lasted one summer only.  The corners turned gray.


----------



## chodessa

I am too chicken to get pure white...
I tend to invest in ivory for summer and use that color as if it were white..


----------



## BookerMoose

I have a white BV which I couldn't resist buying but am a bit too afraid to ever use!  I suspect I might take it out once or twice for special occasions - but I don't intend to ever use it regularly.


----------



## BagsRME

I feel that a white bag is a bag collection must have. My personal favorite is a Chanel flap in white but there are so many different options.


----------



## GirlFriday

I am thinking of buying this white bag.  For some reason if I buy a white bag, I think it shouldn't be big...don't know why.  This one also seems interesting because of the pearlized leather.  Plain white leather can sometimes look boring.

http://www.furlausa.com/ecomapp/vie...&productName=Carmen+BW98&categoryId=26&id=483


----------



## mockinglee

I love white bags! Though usually not bright white, more cream, ivory, chalk, etc. Here are mine! The first MbMJ is about 4-5 yrs. old and has only been cleaned once! It's held up pretty well, I think. I just got a chalk wallet, too.


----------



## cookie03

ahh i have a pure white miu miu bow satchel and it is big and very white leather lol! i guess i'm asking for trouble, but i try to be careful. as for color transfer, i don't wear jeans too often in the summer anyway so im ok there so far. but i def think a white bag is a great summer look!


----------



## Rain12

I really like white handbags. I try to get some with other colors on them as well.


----------



## elizat

I have a white bag, but i would not spend a lot of money on one b/c of transfer/maintenance issues. I've got the Hayden Harnett mercer satchel in white and it has held up well though.


----------



## bextasy

i loove white i think white bags are amazing. just be careful!!!


----------



## jellybeanz

treegap said:


> Ooh, congrats, that's a beautiful bag! I bought it in the pebble/tan color and I love it! BR has really stepped up their game in the handbag area!


 
Thanks! I was so disappointed because it was rainy this morning, so I wasn't able to use it. Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## Cornflower Blue

There's so many different shades of white!

I too have always been a bit nervous of white because of keeping it clean, but in the past what I have got was a very nice putty colour bag (a light beigey colour).
I found this to be an excellent alternative as it still gives a very light neutral tone, and will go with, say, any summer clothes even if they themselves are white. It will give a slight contrast against white clothes but will still blend in as a light neutral and look great!
It looks a pretty chic combo and is way easier to keep clean!


----------



## ckayakrx2

GirlFriday said:


> I am thinking of buying this white bag.  For some reason if I buy a white bag, I think it shouldn't be big...don't know why.  This one also seems interesting because of the pearlized leather.  Plain white leather can sometimes look boring.
> 
> http://www.furlausa.com/ecomapp/vie...&productName=Carmen+BW98&categoryId=26&id=483



GirlFriday, the Furla is adorable!  Simple yet chic -- perfect for summer!  Do share modeling pics when you get it.  

I sprayed my cream CarShoe bag with vectraspray and haven't had any problems with dirt, scuffing or color transfer.  And I wear dark jeans.  By the way, I've sprayed my white jeans with the vectra spray too, and when I got a spot of BBQ sauce on it, I washed it the next day and it came right off, not a stain left!


----------



## bagdoll

I'm waiting for a white GUCCI plus handbag that I just bought from Bluefly - I have been looking for just the right one - I hope I found it.


----------



## eorchid

I love white bags, and cream colored/off white ones as well! They are so punchy, it's great!

I have a white white Furla leather bag from last year and it's stayed pretty clean and I don't really take care of my bags (or shoes) that well after about two weeks of use, so I think going for a white bag is not too scary. You can always make it a habit of checking it when you get home and wiping off any would-be stains with a moist papertowel. I don't know if that's the best thing to do, but that is what I've done in the past.

Good luck!


----------



## I love HH!

I just got my first white bag, the HH Thalia! Love it for spring and summer. Hayden-Harnett's white leather is a beautiful, muted white - but it does need to be treated first to avoid color transfer.  The weather will be warm tomorrow and I'm going to wear it with a skirt and sandals. I do worry about getting it dirty, but I love it too much not to use it.


----------



## Cecilia2

I live in California, and can wear white bags often....  I have two, a MJ Christy in Yogurt (winter white) and a LV Epi Ivory Petite Noe. Love and wear both.  I am very careful with them.

Last month I accidently spilled tea on my MJ.  It wiped right off...you'd never know it happened.


----------



## jchiara

I have a beautiful Kooba Sienna in Ivory that I ADORE.  She's so soft and perfect....
I say go for it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just bought a Francesco Biasia domed satchel in white patent leather (hoping it would be easier to keep clean.) Hubby says it looks like I am carrying a garbage bag! What does he know! I love it anyway!


----------



## heather123

I have had a gorgeous ivory leather Prada nestling in its dusbag for about 3 years. I bought the bag because it looked so beautiful, but I'm so terrified of soiling it I rarely use it. Consequently I think of selling it every so often, but I just can't bear to somehow. I think I really should bite the bullet, waterproof the bag and just take my chances! We can get too paranoid about soiling our white/ivory bags. Life's too short though. We should enjoy them while we can!


----------



## bumblebees

Antonia said:


> *I could never buy a super expensive white bag, for instance, I love the Balenciaga city bag, but I would die if I ever ruined it or got color transfer on it. If I'm in the market for a white bag, it will be either a Coach or Michael Kors. *


 

I have a bal white city and I treated her with apple conditoner & garde & just yesterday I was carrying her wearing this new black tank and I ended up getting a slight dye transfer from the shirt onto the bag I just wiped it with baby wipes and it came right off. They actually are tougher than they look and MOST IMPORTANTLY ladies you need to treat your bags esp. if they are white. If I never have treated my white bal that dye transfer would never have wiped right off and then I would have a heart attack lol. But white is beautiful and I would like a white bal hobo style so I think I'm going to get rid of my city and get that instead.


----------



## Shelby21

I think every girl should have a nice big expensive white bag! While you do have to be a bit more careful with it (it'll show every nick and scratch over time) white bags have a dazzling effect! I just got a new Michelle Vale white leather and python bag for spring! It's two days old and today is the first day I wore it! I received many nice complements from it.


----------



## iheartpolish

I'm in love with my bag but every time i wear dark denim it fades off to the bag. I wanted to know if there's any tips that I can use to clean it.


----------



## novosibirsk

Coach leather cleanser helped me to clean denim spots off my white Kooba


----------



## randr21

lexol leather cleaner.  you can google it.  ebay may sell it cheaper.


----------



## Kjackson

That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tweeter78

Hi,
I am new here! I have a modest collection of nice bags. Most of them are nowhere near the designer ones some people have. But I got my first Lockheart the other day and it is a creamy white and I wanted some advice on how to care for it. Should I treat it with anything before I use it? If so, what? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## tweeter78

I would some advice!!Please anyone??


----------



## tonij2000

I spray my bags with Wilsons leather protector before I use them.


----------



## Mule

That's what I use too. And I keep some of their wipes in my car to clean up when I get something on them.


----------



## BagLuver

I use Apple care products.  You can get them at leatherstuff.com.


----------



## tweeter78

Thanks, any bit of help is greatly appreciated. I have it just sitting in its bag until I figure out how to protect it. Will the cleaners/sprays discolor the leather at all?


----------



## lmartinx1

Always test a small hidden area with whatever you decide to use. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## claireZk

I don't use any sort of preventative products, I just try to be *really* careful with light colored leather.


----------



## beeb

I'd like to clean a white bag I have that's about 2 years old & it's starting to show it. It's nothing special, just a little shoulder bag from NY&Co but I like the shape of it and I'd like to keep it. The bottom has patent, if that matters. 

Thanks!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Is the bottom patent leather or is it a vinyl? Does the bag have any other leather on it? Or any lining or embellishments like rattan that might bleed color on the white? How about cardboard? Usually bags have cardboard to stiffen the bottom though some don't. Finally what is the fabric? Is it a cotton canvas or something other? 

Oh, one last question. Are there stains on the bag? Or is it just overall dirty and/or yellowed?


----------



## beeb

It's patent leather, and I think the rest of it is canvas. There's only one small dirt smudge and the rest is just discolored. No cardboard from what I can tell. 

Thanks!

By the way I love your Dave Barry quote! He's awesome.


----------



## grayxie

Shout.


----------



## BigPurseSue

beeb said:


> It's patent leather, and I think the rest of it is canvas. There's only one small dirt smudge and the rest is just discolored. No cardboard from what I can tell.


 
First I would cover the patent leather with plastic and tape so as not to get it wet. Water rolls off patent but if there's a nick or crack in the finish, you never know what will happen. The water might do damage to the leather under the finish. 

Then, if the patent is just on the bottom I would hang the bag upside down over the bathtub. Spot clean any particularly dirty areas by rubbing Era liquid detergent into the canvas with a toothbrush and letting it sit for 30 minutes. 

After that handwash the bag with a detergent like Era (or Dawn dishwashing liquid or Orvus quilt soap which you can buy in paste in a jar at a fabric store). Carefully so you don't get that patent wet. Stay a few inches from the patent as you soap and scrub off the dirt. 

I like the above-named cleaners because they are gentle on the fabric but do a great job at pulling out dirt and stains. Era contains what's called an "anti-surfuctant" that pulls gunk off the surface. Dawn and Orvus are just great all-around gentle fabric de-greasers and cleaners. Neither will hurt the fabric or discolor it. 

Rinse the bag while it's still hanging upside down and let it drip dry into the bathtub. 

Or you can just do what Grayxie said and use Shout.


----------



## SonOz

What steps do you take to keep your white bags clean and does it work? I am thinking about adding a white bag to my collection for spring/summer.


----------



## Designerwhore21

I have the white Gucci Boston bag and I wore it one day in the rain a week after I bought it my blue Victoria Secret sweat pants rubbed off on my bag. I was so upset it tried everything soap and water, wipes without bleac, brought it to a bag cleaner that the Gucci store uses and sent it in to Gucci nothing was able to take the stain off!!!! I wanted 2 cry!! If u get a white bag be carefull how u wear it. I have a white Prada and I'm afraid to take it out of the dust bag now LOL


----------



## Jenny Cadine

No great tips for keeping one clean but be careful if you are wearing dark nail polish, it can transfer. Probably safer to wear light shades when carrying a white bag. I have a white Rebecca Minkoff Nikki (pre-loved) and I think I will take it to the cobbler's to get it cleaned & spray protected before bringing it out for spring.


----------



## elizat

Wilson's TLC- a couple generous coats. I have a white HH bag that has had no color transfer or marks, aside from the bottom panel being just a touch darker, but that bag arrived like that. I've carried it a ton.


----------



## bagaholic85

leather cleaner/conditioner for leather bags, and my white nylons (i have longchamp and coach) i use baby wipes.  ive thrown the longchamp in the washing machine and it came out like new, but i was scared to try that with the coach...


----------



## Loquita

Leather protectant and bleach-free baby wipes...it has worked for me on my Bryna Nicole Cream Minna, and I haven't been all that careful with it (I forget).  I just love the look of winter white bags...for _all_ year around.


----------



## SonOz

So it is very possible to keep white bags clean then? It seems like you have to be a little more careful but maybe not so much preventative b/c it is what it is just like any other bag but more if a spot is there attack it quickly with a baby wipe to insure its quick disappearance.


----------



## Loquita

SonOz said:


> So it is very possible to keep white bags clean then? It seems like you have to be a little more careful but maybe not so much preventative b/c it is what it is just like any other bag but more if a spot is there attack it quickly with a baby wipe to insure its quick disappearance.



This sounds like the right way to approach the whole white bag issue to me!


----------



## hanana

What if there is already a stain on a white bag?  I accidentally put a red leather bag next to my winter white bag for a whole season, and when I took the white bag out of the closet, I found red streaks on it!  It kills me because the bag was brand new and I really regret not putting it in a dustbag.  I've tried a leather cleaner from the hardware store but it was not effective.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## SonOz

For my orange bag I have, somehow suggested a white eraser to remove denim marks.. I don't know if it will work on your white bag havana since you already used a leather cleaner over it but you may want to give it a shot. I was told to use just a plain white eraser that you would used when you were in school.


----------



## sara_g

hanana said:


> What if there is already a stain on a white bag?  I accidentally put a red leather bag next to my winter white bag for a whole season, and when I took the white bag out of the closet, I found red streaks on it!  It kills me because the bag was brand new and I really regret not putting it in a dustbag.  I've tried a leather cleaner from the hardware store but it was not effective.  Any suggestions would be much appreciated!



For most leather your only option might be to try to bleach it in the sun.


----------



## sinniebunnie

my main tip would be to only wear it with clothes that has been washed a few times..


----------



## SFitting

I was told by the Burberry Sales Lady to use a damp, not overly wet, Original Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.  She said that they used it on a white bag that had marks from the hardware on the handles and the marks came right off.  I haven't tried this myself so I don't know.  Maybe worth a try.


----------



## Hoodster777

I have 2 white Coach bags. My nylon hobo can be cleaned with a baby wipe, and my leather bag I just use their leather cleaner on. It works even with color transfer from my clothes!

I'm thinking of actually using the hobo because its soooooo warm out in NY right now, I feel like using a spring bag!


----------



## hanana

Hoodster777 said:


> I have 2 white Coach bags. My nylon hobo can be cleaned with a baby wipe, and my leather bag I just use their leather cleaner on. It works even with color transfer from my clothes!
> 
> I'm thinking of actually using the hobo because its soooooo warm out in NY right now, I feel like using a spring bag!



It was a great day today!  The whole city seemed to be outside.  I thought about taking one of my spring bags out today too, but ended up using the diaper bag as usual 

When you say "their leather cleaner" do you mean the Coach leather cleaner?


----------



## CGN121408

Hi Everyone!!

OK, so I finally broke down and bought my first white leather handbag...I have wanted a white bag for years, but have always been too nervous about keeping it clean and didn't want to waste my money. This one is a B. Makowsky and the leather is buttery soft! 
SO...I need suggestions! What do I need to do to protect my bright white new bag? Thanks!!


----------



## BagLuver

I spray mine with Apple Guarde and am careful to not wear with dark denim that may transfer.


----------



## trisha48228

I try not to wear it with denim and I have the bag treated


----------



## bagaholic85

coach makes a great leather cleaner and conditioner that keeps my leather bags clean.  i only have one white leather (and 2 white nylons) but theyre all short handled, so i dont have to worry about denim transfer.

i LOVVVE white in the summer, its so chic  congrats on ur new purchase


----------



## cupcake_flake

How do you ladies keep your bags free of color transfer from dark clothes? 

My parents just bought me a white leather bag, but I wear dark clothes often and I am afraid to use that bag. I was thinking of spraying it with a waterproof spray (like the ones for leather shoes) but I really don't know if that will help at all.


----------



## happy942

I would condition and stain-proof your bag using Lovin By Bags or Apple Garde products to prevent/minimize stains.  However, some transfer is probably inevitable, so make you you also get a good leather cleaner from one of the above lines as well.


----------



## HandbagAshley

I sprayed my white/cream Cole Haan with Apple Guarde and I've never had an issue with color transfer and I wear jeans/dark clothes with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Regardless of what protective spray you use, I do not recommend wearing it with a denim jacket. I have ruined more light colored bags that way, unfortunately. I have also found that once they are stained, the color never comes out completely. I just purchased a very light colored bag and have to remind myself not to wear it with certain things. It's often hard to remember until it's too late!


----------



## Luna

If it's a handheld bag... don't be scared.. just condition it and spray it with apple guard.

IF it's a hobo.. I would be VERY wary when carrying the bag and you're wearing denim or other dark colored clothing.  Dye can and WILL transfer.


----------



## happywife18

When you wash your dark jeans, on the final rinse put a cup of white vinegar. That should help.


----------



## greygirl

I just treated my new ivory YSL bag with that vectra spray.  I know it doesn't prevent the bag from getting dirty (or color transfer) but I have high hopes that it will prevent it from being a permanent stain.  Just as a test I treated an old (cheap) ivory bag with vectra (before spraying on a $$$$ bag!) and then the next day made a small pen mark.  I then did what the vectra says to do to clean--I sprayed the vectra on a clean cloth waited a couple seconds for it to partly dry then dabbed at the ink.  The mark came off (if you can believe it!).  Now, I worry that there's only so many times you can do this without starting to wear out the color on the white bags but still . .I was pretty impressed!


----------



## Loquita

I just love the look of white/ivory bags (just got one today, in fact)...it's good to hear that the vectra works!  Where can you buy it?  TIA.


----------



## purseinsanity

I recently bought my first white bag and haven't used it out of fear of my children.  Pure white bag probably wouldn't look too good with Cheetos stains and dried juice on it, LOL.


----------



## greygirl

Loquita said:


> I just love the look of white/ivory bags (just got one today, in fact)...it's good to hear that the vectra works!  Where can you buy it?  TIA.



I just searched online and bought it.  I think mine came from some store that sells UGGs maybe?  After I ordered it, I saw more info and it looks like there are different "types" of Vectra?  The website said something like, "we recommend Vectra for our suede and leather products" so I bought it.  When I got the can it says it is Vectra 15.  I seem to remember some post about Vectra 20?  I'm not sure I completely understand the product. . .I might do more research if I were ordering it again.


----------



## Rockst@r

I have a white leather bag that has dye transfer from dark colored jeans.  Does Mr. Clean Magic Eraser work?  What should I use?  Please help!  Thanks!


----------



## mirdc

I'm sure that some people might cringe at the idea of using a Magic Eraser on a purse, but I'd give it a try.  I used one to remove cat pee (don't ask!) from a new dooney.


----------



## dramakitten

Sorry to hear about that Rockstar!  I would try a white eraser (you can get them at art supply stores), before you try Mr Clean.  Also go to Lovin my bags website, she has great tips for leather care and cleaning.

The hardest part (for me) would be keeping my hands off of it, I have ruined many things because I just couldn't wait!   Good luck!!


----------



## nwhite

Did you try just a wet cloth to see if it comes out?  I just cleaned my B Makowski white bag with a wet cloth and looks brand new.


----------



## fabae

Isn't the Magic Eraser abrasive to some extent?  Sounds dangerous.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Hi Everyone,

Anybody have any tried & tested tips they can share for cleaning a white leather bag? Can it really be done?

Thanks


----------



## vesna

Handbag_Whore said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Anybody have any tried & tested tips they can share for cleaning a white leather bag? Can it really be done?
> 
> Thanks



I am using "loving my bags" , for even white nappa

http://www.lovinmybags.com/

Balenciaga kit for leather care. The cleaner is not changing the color of the leather, looks darker when you put it on, but then it removes the dirt, you remove it gently with cloth.


----------



## fashion_mom1

I use a magic eraser.


----------



## doreenjoy

I use alcohol-free baby wipes.


----------



## JenneaRenee

I use the Coach leather cleaner. It works great! Just be sure to check which types of leathers it is okay to use on.


----------



## beljwl

Either baby wipes or lovin my bags


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Check out this post in the Hermes forum - I haven't tried the product, but the photos look pretty convincing:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-r...eather-care-info-295160-131.html#post13166813


----------



## JenneaRenee

JenneaRenee said:


> I use the Coach leather cleaner. It works great! Just be sure to check which types of leathers it is okay to use on.



http://www.coach.com/online/handbag...21-en?t1Id=68&t2Id=5000000000000013521&tier=2


----------



## crazybagmo

bump- reviving this thread.  About to buy my first white bag and I was wondering if all white leather bags turn color (yellowish) over time.  can you tell me your experience?  tia!


----------



## akillian24

I really want a white diaper bag - and Coach makes one of the only white ones I can find.  While I like the idea that this one is patent (and wipeable), I'm worried about the white thread stitching across the body (you can zoom to see it) - I suspect that will collect dirt pretty easily and I'm wondering if there would be any way to keep it white over time..... if not, I'll have to continue searching.  *Sniff*

Ideas?

Link (It should be the first one listed: Alex)
https://www.coach.com/online/handba...rder=yes&searchKeyword=alex&cacheKeyword=ALEX


----------



## tiggycat

Any white bag is impossible for ME to keep clean! I wonder if you could treat the thread with something (Scotchguard or such?) before you use it, so it doesn't pick up dirt?  I've even seen white bags in stores with grungy threads.  I wouldn't use anything not approved by Coach, in case it damages the leather.


----------



## thithi

I would worry about color transfer with white patent.... happens all the times, especially with jeans!


----------



## bABy Steffy

akillian24,
I have two bits of only my opinion to offer:
1.  No matter how hard you try, white is going to be very difficult to keep clean with baby.
2.  That Coach bag is very pretty, but there is no way that one could work as my diaper bag - it looks way to small to serve that purpose.  I like to have half of my nursery with me, therefore my diaper bag is huge - but I like huge purses too, so that's probably the reason I have to have a huge diaper bag.  
Hope that helps,
Steffy


----------



## vhdos

I wouldn't buy a white diaper bag.  It gets particularly abused because of how it's used.  You want a diaper bag that is durable and reliable and not something that you want to have to worry about.


----------



## illswagga

my fiancee insists on getting white leather dior handbag. now, i called few stores, they said, it doest get dirty if she dont take take care of it or puts it on the floor. how do you maintain yours?  do u use any cleaners? do u have to clean daily? does it get stained fast? can you share some tips. thank u


----------



## elinasofia

White leather bags are tricky to keep clean and I would not get a very expensive bag in white. I have one white bag (a cream Gryson) and allthough I do not place it on floors  in anywhere public there is still a little wear on the corners and faint darkening on the handles. I do not clean the bag after every use, but when I have cleaned it I have just sprayed a bit of hairspray on a cloth and wiped the parts that need cleaning, this removes stains very well in my experience. I also protected the bag with a leather protecting spray when I first got it.


----------



## illswagga

are they hard to maintain? do they get dirty fast? do you not put it on floor or use some type of leather cleaner everytime you use? my girl is asking me to get her one and i usually like designer bags which costs a pretty penny. whats your advice? is it practical? or stick with other colors?


----------



## pinkshoulders

My working theory is never to expect a white bag to look good more than one season, and to be pleasantly surprised when it does.  I still won't invest in anything white and expensive. 

I have a white crinkled patent bag that has held up marvelously but I did not go out looking for it.


----------



## BgaHolic

pinkshoulders said:


> My working theory is never to expect a white bag to look good more than one season, and to be pleasantly surprised when it does. I still won't invest in anything white and expensive.
> 
> I have a white crinkled patent bag that has held up marvelously but I did not go out looking for it.


 
I have an off white Francesco Biasa bag which I love and adore. Lucky for me it's going on to season 3!!! - Cost me $100 end of season on Zappos. At that price I feel like I won it!  

I agree with pinkshoulders.  I don't spend a lot on the bag. Find something nice hopefully on sale.  My Biasa is a glossy leather. That might help!


----------



## goldie21

Every summer I fall in love with a white bag and regret it the minute I get something on it. IMO, white bags are very hard to maintain their original pristine look. I would try to find something in the lower $$$ in case it does get dirty and then you won't be cursing yourself


----------



## alliemia

i have a white Jimmy Choo, and it sort of has a glaze to it, no issues with keeping it clean. love it for spring/summer.


----------



## illswagga

very helpful answers. thanks


----------



## Northergirl

I love the look of of a clean white bag. I used to have one - I sold it. It always had blue dye on it from my jeans, and the bottom was always dirty, Loved the bag, but was a pain in the butt to keep clean.


----------



## illswagga

after reading this. i think i might pass on the white bag and save myself the headache.


----------



## BgaHolic

illswagga, my advice is, if you happen to see a "glazed" white leather that is affordably priced, go for it!  Something about the glazing keeps it fresh for a long time.  I think without it the leather is more porous and just absorbs everything.  HTH!


----------



## vhdos

I have an off-white Chanel distressed patent bag.  It's SO easy to maintain since it's distressed


----------



## cassidy

I can not carry a white bag!  I am way too hard on bags for a white one. (fb)


----------



## pursedout

I have an off white Gucci leather bag also so no worries there.


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

It's a shame that white bags are so hard to maintain pristine, as they're so gorgeous! >_< Especially lambskin oh my god, I can't even imagine...


----------



## pashaps

I have a white guicci and I would suggest a smaller to meduim size, I have my jeans transfer on to the bottom of the bag and once it's there it's almost impossable to remove the stain. White also absorbes all colors keep that in mind.

But I still manage to always fall in love with the white.


----------



## BgaHolic

Here's one OP! Not too expensive at all and looks like it's easy to maintain!

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3980976&cp=1863844.2620198


----------



## evacheri

A good leather cleaner will keep your whites extra white. Or simply just a rag and warm water. I've never had any issues with mine.


----------



## evacheri

thithi said:


> I would worry about color transfer with white patent.... happens all the times, especially with jeans!


Uhg, exactly! Color transfer is pretty common for lighter color. I've never had also issues with mine.


----------



## liabee

I have a cute mbmj tote in off white (ivory-ish) leather that I bought in 2007. After 5 years or hard use with minimal love and care, it may be a bit dirty but you cant really tell unless you look closely, and I still get complements on it. It may be that the pebbling helped it age well, or mask some dirtiness, so I recommend something similar for other lazy people


----------



## LatestObsession

Does anyone know if Apple Guarde Rain & Stain Repellant or Wilsons Protector spray are ok to use on a Coach embossed python Kristin? It is a combination of parchment colored leather (almost white) & a grey, white, silver embossed python. If not should I use Vectra? TIA


----------



## fruitbingo

does toothpaste works on all kinds of leather, what about balenciaga bag?


----------



## ilovesatchels

LatestObsession said:


> Does anyone know if Apple Guarde Rain & Stain Repellant or Wilsons Protector spray are ok to use on a Coach embossed python Kristin? It is a combination of parchment colored leather (almost white) & a grey, white, silver embossed python. If not should I use Vectra? TIA



I have the same bag, and looking at the care card, it said not to use any stain repellant, I did use it everyday for a few months, and it seems not to absorb any colour. Anyway, now, I use that bag as an evening bag....


----------



## LatestObsession

ilovesatchels said:


> I have the same bag, and looking at the care card, it said not to use any stain repellant, I did use it everyday for a few months, and it seems not to absorb any colour. Anyway, now, I use that bag as an evening bag....



Thanks. I guess I will just avoid using it when wearing denim. Apple says their spray can be used on anything but I'm not sure I wanna risk it.


----------



## Ymartinez

essential said:


> Hi! For those who has leather white bags, how has the white leather hold up for all these years/months/days?  I'm Contemplating about getting a white leather bag myself but I'm paranoid about the whiteness. I worry about it getting dirty easily or worse of all, white turning into an off-white/yellowish/grayish Color. Did that happen to your bags? How are your white bags holding up? Thanks


I use leather wipes after every single use.  Also don't use them with blue jeans.  It will stian them blue.  Also use a purse hook so you don't have to put them on the floor at a restaurant


----------



## ilovesatchels

essential said:


> Hi! For those who has leather white bags, how has the white leather hold up for all these years/months/days?  I'm Contemplating about getting a white leather bag myself but I'm paranoid about the whiteness. I worry about it getting dirty easily or worse of all, white turning into an off-white/yellowish/grayish Color. Did that happen to your bags? How are your white bags holding up? Thanks



I have a Mulberry Taylor, in Marshmallow White. I spray it with water repellant spray, and its fine. There's  some small stains on the edges of the stitching...

in my experience, I really think its the type of the leather. some leather is more porous and would absorb colours and some leather eg pebbled leather is not absorbant of colours....well, that's my experience anyway.


----------



## vajra

I dont like to purchase the white color bags .It is very hard to keep them clean.
You can simply wash them to clean in a very short time.


----------



## Piarpreet

Hey guys so I did something crazy! I bought this bag which I was drooling over for months now

The second one: http://www.butterboom.com/2012/05/18/prada-hong-kong-spring-summer-2012-clutches/

I'm sacred cos 
1) is white
2) you hold it with your hand (so it will get dirty or weird around where you hold it)

What do you guys recommend for a clutch that you actually hold


----------



## lazeny

I used to have a MbMJ convertible clutch in white. It's a beautiful clutch but it suffered denim and color transfer. It's so hard to remove these stains. I gave it away to my sister-in-law instead


----------



## sneaky_sneakers

i made an impulse buy this past spring and bought a super luxurious white leather crossbody bag... i was carefull but neadless to say eventually got denim dye transfer on it. I thought it was trashed, but as a last-ditch effort I tryed something a friend had suggested. It fixed it 100%!! The trick: a clean moist sponge with the tiny-tiniest amount of vim bleach! just swipe gently and then rinse it off with water.


----------



## cherrycookies

i was once contemplating to get the white epi LV speedy 30 and asked SA about it turning yellow. he said all white leather will eventually turn yellowish..


----------



## NashvilleSwank

Ive been doing a lot of research on bag cleaning these days and everyone has a different technique. At the risk of sounding dramatic, I'd be very careful what you use on your bag, because certain leather finishes can be easily damaged, especially when you're talking about a white bag. First thing I'd do is contact the manufacturer to get specific recommendations on how to address the cleaning issue.


----------



## slyyls

I hope I can find some way to clean the handles of my white bag.    I wrapped silk scarves around the handles and the dye transferred.
My dry cleaner said because I smoke the nocotine from my hands caused the transfer, and warned me that nicitine will break down and discolour leather.


----------



## Gypsy_P

http://rebeccaminkoff.com/media/cat...20710a9577fb/c/u/cupid_white_lt_gold001_1.jpg

Hi! I just purchased this RM Cupid bag because it was such a great price for a Cupid! But after reading this post.. I am terrified. I haven't received it yet in the mail but if anyone has purchased a white RM, I would love some tips. 

For now I am going to get some alcohol free baby wipes to keep in my purse and remember never to wear denim with the purse. I have a yellow Mini MAC and the denim transfer was really bad against it. I normally don't ever do anything in white (not even pants or shoes) but I bought the purse on an impulse. Now I will have to make the best of it.


----------



## Sandraacmenj

I have a mk white bag. And I was told to not wear it with jeans


----------



## Stupuola

Okay so I have a Black and Tan coach bag, and I'm having a hard time figuring out the best wy to clean it. I used shout stain remover on it, but not to sure that was a good idea. Any advice would really help, please..... It is mostly fabric. Help p,easeeeee


----------



## Love Of My Life

WHITE is very tricky to clean... proceed with caution for sure


----------



## whateve

Stupuola said:


> Okay so I have a Black and Tan coach bag, and I'm having a hard time figuring out the best wy to clean it. I used shout stain remover on it, but not to sure that was a good idea. Any advice would really help, please..... It is mostly fabric. Help p,easeeeee



If you didn't get an answer yet, there are plenty of people in the Coach forum who can advise you. Coach bags can take a lot more than people think. Some people have successfully washed Coach bags in the washing machine.
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-rehab-and-rescue-club-624452-539.html


----------



## jackosabel

Pencil eraser!! )


----------



## minxoui

I've used this http://www.wood-n-stuff.com/leatheraid.html to restore my white leather coach bag from the 1970s.  Basically you sponge it on. I got the stuff from my shoe repair guy.  It was a several day project. I allowed several days of drying between coats.  

Also used it on a quilted bag i restored for sale. 
http://img2.etsystatic.com/008/0/7108472/il_fullxfull.373385278_n1ai.jpg

And to touch up some shoes and purse trims. I never hesitate to buy vintage white purses/shoes anymore.


----------



## judygao23

Treat the leather before you carry the bag. Wilson's leather has a product for treating white bags that was recommended in SHOP,Etc. magazine specifically for the "white bag season." Don't carry the bag against a dark suede or something else of deep color that might transfer, and you should be fine. I plan to carry my white Furla a LOT...not just once or twice a month...and to travel with it.


----------



## loverestores

It would be best to waterproof the white bag prior to using it so that potential stains would just slide and not penetrate the leather


----------



## makncoop

I have a white (parchment) Coach laser cut Madison. I was so hesitant to even buy it.  I drove the sales ladies crazy, going bak and forth with it.  I actually tried to return it the next day and the SA talked me out of it.  I live a busy life with 2 crazy messy kids so I thought she was sure to be ruined in a weeks time.  
I've had her for close to two years and she still looks as new as the day I brought her home.  I carry her all summer! I LOVE HER!!
last summer my son had a cup of Wylers Cherry Limeaid on the kitchen counter.  I knocked the cup over and it fell on top of my purse that was under the counter!!! I ABOUT DIED!!!!! I WAS A MAD WOMAN ON A MISSION!!!!!!
I remembered that my mom used to work for a fabric company and I had a bottle of their Krypton Fabric Cleaner.  I opened the bottle and poured it all over my now HOT PINK Madison.  I figured what more can happen. It's already a goner!  You know what?  IT ALL CAME OUT!!!! The stitching is white again and the leather is perfect!! I can't wait to bring her out again this summer.

IMO white leather is easy to care for and I'm not worried about it anymore


----------



## BBagGal

I tried to use the Apple products to clean an old Balenciaga wallet that was an original white but then turned to a yellow-ish color.  No luck.  It cleaned a bit of the dirt but did not help with the color.  I guess that yellow is set-in...Might have to send it to a professional.  
Any one else have this problem?


----------



## Veronica NT

What about damier azur? How can someone prevent yellowing for that canvas?


----------



## breezyq

I have white MMJ & MK bags and the only part that has gotten dirty is the bottom part of the purses.

Anyone know how to clean this?
Are baby wipes safe?


----------



## breezyq

I have white MMJ & MK bags and the only part that has gotten dirty is the bottom part of the purses.

Anyone know how to clean this?
Are baby wipes safe?


----------



## Elliespurse

breezyq said:


> I have white MMJ & MK bags and the only part that has gotten dirty is the bottom part of the purses.
> 
> Anyone know how to clean this?
> Are baby wipes safe?



Hi and welcome!

You could also ask in the MK forum thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/michael-kors-purse-care-357075.html


p.s. the thread is old but just check the box "I am aware that this thread is rather old but I still want to submit a new reply!"

Good luck.


----------



## ivorybalen

Hi ladies! In a new in purse forum


----------



## ivorybalen

Hi ladies! Im a newbie in purse forum.. I would like to ask what can i do to clean my ivory colored balenciaga twiggy? TIA


----------



## Elliespurse

*ivorybalen* - Hi and welcome! You could check the threads in the Balenciaga forum care section here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-care-and-maintenance/

Good luck.


----------



## BrynnCapella

I love white bags because they can stand out with anything, but maintaining the color can be tricky. I recommend cleansing it before spraying it with a protector that way the leather won't lose its texture. I use Cadillac Boot & Shoe Care (which I know it says shoes, but it is gentle enough on all of my handbags, even untreated leathers!) Then I would follow with the Cadillac Shield spray which will help protect it from the elements as well as color transfers from clothing/dirt.


----------



## czukicar

http://www.margarets.com/guidetohandbagcare.html


----------



## Violettt

Hi!  I also just bought a new ivory leather number, and I'm wondering what to treat it with before even wearing it to prevent color transfer. I sometimes wonder if it's even worth spending alot of money of bags when they ruin in this way.....


----------



## Haan

My white reissue is indeed white with hints of gray. I'd like to keep it from dark colors but i also like to enjoy it. Maybe its best to send it to a bag cleaner?


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I have a beautiful cream white Michael Kors that I finally conceded to purchase.  The SA told me to use baby oil sparingly to remove blue jean transfer.  It worked!  However, the handles of my bag are another story.  I've sent it out for polishing and will have to be careful of hand lotions, oils, etc on my hands.


----------



## LeatherDoc

White or Cream leather should never be a concern if you use a good protector.  You need something that protects against both oil and water based staining hazards.

There are some good ones out there, like Collonil, THBS and My Bag Spa


----------



## mazzthequeen

essential said:


> Hi! For those who has leather white bags, how has the white leather hold up for all these years/months/days?  I'm Contemplating about getting a white leather bag myself but I'm paranoid about the whiteness. I worry about it getting dirty easily or worse of all, white turning into an off-white/yellowish/grayish Color. Did that happen to your bags? How are your white bags holding up? Thanks


I avoid white now, had a lovely DKNY i got on sale and  after its first outing was stained blue from my jeans..which were in no way new.Went downhill after that.


----------



## LeatherDoc

mazzthequeen said:


> I avoid white now, had a lovely DKNY i got on sale and  after its first outing was stained blue from my jeans..which were in no way new.Went downhill after that.


Thats why its essential to use a protector on leather.  All leathers not just white/cream.  A decent protector will actually improve the 'rub resistance' of the bag and reduce the risk of damaging the top coat in use.

LMB have a good products apparently, as do THBS in the UK.  both companies manufacture products purely for handbags, unlike anyone else.


----------



## yap_susan

How to maintain a quilted white bag?
http://cdn3.reebonz.com/sites/all/files/201391915192_H324R001WHITE_1.jpg


----------



## LeatherDoc

yap_susan said:


> How to maintain a quilted white bag?
> http://cdn3.reebonz.com/sites/all/files/201391915192_H324R001WHITE_1.jpg



You need to make sure the protector you are using is clear/white emulsion.  I have heard of people using simple green, etc which stains the stitching.  As long as you use a good quality stain guard it will be easy to maintain.


----------



## yap_susan

Is apple guard good enough?


----------



## LeatherDoc

yap_susan said:


> Is apple guard good enough?



I have never heard anything good about apple guard.  If your in the USA I would go for Lovin My Bags.  Otherwise "The Handbag Spa" or Collonil.


----------



## makncoop

yap_susan said:


> Is apple guard good enough?




I've only used apple guard and it works amazing! I've never had an issue!


----------



## makncoop

My only white bag is the laser cut coach. I didn't treat it until my son spilled a cup of cherry lime aid on her! I was able to clean it ALL off with an upholstery cleaner called krypton leather care. It worked wonders!! Turned my hot pink purse white again! After that, I cleaned, conditioned and sprayed with Apple Care products. Leather is usually very easy to keep clean. This is a picture of the purse I'm talking about but NOT MINE! I didn't feel like getting out of bed and getting it out of the closet


----------



## RainingRoses

I rarely use a white bag.  If I must, I bought a low end bag (not leather--I know!) that can be tossed with no regrets.  Still, I rarely use even that because I just don't enjoy carrying it.


----------



## ASC RESALE

I discovered the Mr Clean Magic Eraser for cleaning light colored bags.  It's amazing how much dirt it gets off - even blue jean stains.


----------



## RainingRoses

Thanks, ASC, Worked like a charm.


----------



## watsonmoore

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]HI everyone. I am here for my wife. I gifted her white pebbled leather Prada last month. But it soon turned yellowish in color. I learnt some cleaning tips from here which I know will definitely help her. Thanks a ton.[/FONT]


----------



## lcmiller1s

Hi I am new to the forum   I was hoping I could get some advice to my situation.  I wanted a new white purse for some time now as well as a Rebecca Minkoff MAC- so I bit the bullet when I saw a white MAC on sale on Hautelook.  

I used it 1 evening (about 6 hours time) and was careful with it.  I looked at it today and to my dismay saw a pen mark had somehow gotten on the bottom... also the corners along the sides and bottom were already rubbing and wearing off!  If it wasn't for the pen mark I would immediately return it because there is no way after 1 use it should be showing signs of wear.  Should I try to return it (can be returned to Nordstrom Rack).  Or is there a way to remove the mark and stop the "wearing down" process?  I just feel this early on its only going to get worse quick


----------



## collegechic

I'm getting a dooney all weather leather white bag and they say not to treat it but if I wdo what would be the best thing to treat it with to protect color transfer and staining?


----------



## Sandi.el

No idea what to do to prevent the staining but I had some blue jeans dye transfer on a white Burberry messenger. I took it to a place and I think they added bleach and ruined it pretty much. When I got the bag back I went home furious but I wiped it down with baby wipes and some of the dye came off. The bag is still ruined and not all of it came off. But I think if you wipe it down after every wear you can keep it in good condition.


----------



## jamstah

White anything scares me but can look great


----------



## IzzeyAnn

I have a white Dooney & Bourke Flap Tab Satchel. I have to wipe it down after each use. I wipe it down with Neutrogena Triple Action Toner. I have sensitive skin and thought if it was good enough for my face it was good enough for my bag. Works perfectly. I just bluff with a cotton round that's slightly damp.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

ASC RESALE said:


> I discovered the Mr Clean Magic Eraser for cleaning light colored bags.  It's amazing how much dirt it gets off - even blue jean stains.



I second Mr. Clean... works awesome for my used white bags (MCM, Gucci, and Tory Burch)!  I'm wondering now if I need a protector of some kind to help my white bags in the future just to prevent stains/color transfers.


----------



## exclusivexo

Gave up white bags, but definitely going to try out Mr. Clean!


----------



## CoriEllings

1.Handle leather handbags with clean hands.Leather bags are susceptible to absorbing grease and oils. Wipe the surface of a leather tote with a damp white cotton cloth, but be careful not to use too much water, because leather takes time to dry.
2.Apply a cleaner especially made for leather. This "soft soap" is applied using a circular motion and wiped off with a slightly damp cloth so as not to clog the pores of the fabric. Applying this soap one or two times a year should keep your leather handbagclean.
3.Moisturize your bag with a leather conditioner to keep it supple. Do not use a conditioner on patentleather purses
4.Remove stains as soon as you notice them. Organic stains from food or blood can often be removed with chalk powder. Crush white chalk, let it sit on the stain overnight and dust it off with a clean cloth.
5.Stuff your unused bag with bubble wrap to restore and hold its shape. Store your leather purse in a dust bag or natural-fabric pillowcase. You can wrap the chrome or metallic parts -- a chain handle, for example -- in clean, acid-free tissue paper. If you've just cleaned the bag, allow it to air dry completely before storage. If you're storing long-term, ease open the buckles and straps so impressions are released. This helps to avoid rubbing or permanent creases in unwanted areas.
6.Clean suede bags with a suede brush. Double check the manufacturer's suggestions for other cleaning solutions. Sometimes, a clean pink eraser can remove small spots from leather totes.


----------



## luvmk

white bags are beautiful!! i love them .. i have 5 of them .. all white.. hahah!! dont really care if they get dirty or not.. they just turned naturally beautifully seasoned after sometime. just avoid putting them on floors and dusty places. if dirt occurs, i will just dabbed a bit axe brand medicated oil on them w a tissue.. it works miracles ..


----------



## orid

Be careful with white, ladies. I have 3 white bags and I consider them to be the most high maint bags I have, especially if you want to keep it perfectly white.


I would apply some kind of conditioner/cream/lotion specifically designed for white leather before 1st use and apply it regularly. Watch your tees, pants, jeans (especially) because the white will pick up color from it. 


If the bag got dirts, mark, etc...don't try to rub it off frantically right away as it might peel the leather. If leather is peeled, then it's pretty much over. Wait until you get home and use a premium leather cleaner and gently try to remove it. 


For myself, I use these lotions and cleaners for white leather:


cleaner: http://amzn.to/1rpUHtJ
cream/lotion: http://amzn.to/1rpUTJa


----------



## Nolia

Any advice for white EXOTIC bags? Python?


----------



## orid

Nolia said:


> Any advice for white EXOTIC bags? Python?





I use Saphir milk for all my exotic - http://amzn.to/ZBM2IV 


But have not came across any cream specifically for white exotic. If you or anyone come across any, I would love to know as well.


----------



## PursesPurses1

I just dont spend that much on my white bags as I do on darker bags. That's my philosophy.


----------



## Leah2011

Hello ladies i am thinking about a white leather Vintage bag which is dirty Do you know how to clean it?


----------



## DhenizCraine

White coloured bags are very sensitive to light, as well as dust and marks, turning it to yellow color. You can use natural coloured soft woolen cloth to polish it gently. For marks, a talcum will work. With oil, a cornstarch can do the work, and for ink stains, a white eraser can be a quick solution to erase the spot. However, if none of these work, you need handbag professional care.


----------



## Leah2011

Thank you very much


----------



## vhelya

Just to share my recent experience. I had a color transfer on my MK saffiano bag in white color which made me a big headache because I can't remove the color at all although I've tried many methods to remove it.

One day, I tried a 2-3 drops of olive oil to clean the bag (I just tried my luck) and to my surprise, it removed the color transfer completely on my bag (here's the picture).

The only problem is if used too much olive oil, it feels very oily but usually I will wipe of the excess oil using some water mixed with soap or use a baby wipes.

I'm not sure if it will work on any other types of leather or canvas..But since then, I also used olive oil to clean my Prada saffiano wallet and bag, it can make my Prada looks shiny again like new condition.
I'm very satisfied with the result, and olive oil isn't expensive.


----------



## RainingRoses

Vhelya, thanks for the tip about olive oi.  I'm going to try it today.


----------



## vhelya

RainingRoses said:


> Vhelya, thanks for the tip about olive oi.  I'm going to try it today.




Good luck 
I hope it works well in other types of leather and canvas.

One of my friend tried on the patent leather, it didn't work but it's confirmed work well on Saffiano leather &#128522;


----------



## andy87

You need to use a good quality water based foam leather cleaner and a leather protector 

DO NOT use anything containing oils, waxes or silicones. 

BABY WIPES are the worst thing you can use as they will destroy the finish on your leather. 

Saddle soap is too harsh to use on handbags 

You should also follow this with a good water based leather protector which will act like a 'scotchgard' and inhibit dirt and stains from being absorbed and make cleaning easier the next time. 

Handbags can be very expensive these days and do need looking after. LTT do a handbag cleaning kit.


----------



## arabianrose

I've recently purchased a white leather Burberry bag, I fell in love with it and got it! 
However the rest of my wardrobe is dark and I am worried about it getting stained or color transferring on to it. 
Any advice please?!


----------



## sonyaaax8

Does anyone know how I would be able to get rid of this on my longchamp bag?





Also, what are good ways to keep it clean?


----------



## RainingRoses

andy87 said:


> You need to use a good quality water based foam leather cleaner and a leather protector
> 
> DO NOT use anything containing oils, waxes or silicones.
> 
> BABY WIPES are the worst thing you can use as they will destroy the finish on your leather.
> 
> Saddle soap is too harsh to use on handbags
> 
> You should also follow this with a good water based leather protector which will act like a 'scotchgard' and inhibit dirt and stains from being absorbed and make cleaning easier the next time.
> 
> Handbags can be very expensive these days and do need looking after. LTT do a handbag cleaning kit.


andy87, why are oils a problem?  Is the issue the coloring/staining of white bags?
Thanks.


----------



## phale

Great information. Thanks for this forum


----------



## Kyokei

I'm worried about this myself. I'm about to buy my first bag, hopefully this week, and one of the bags I'm looking at (by YSL) is white leather.

My wardrobe is almost all black and I'm worried about color transferring onto it or it getting dirty. I might end up going with the black version of the bag because of it if I end up deciding on that bag, but I thought the pop of white might be a nice contrast to my clothes.

As a first time bag owner, would you recommend staying away from the whites?


----------



## soleparadox

I have got a white leather bag. When I checked with the designer, he said that I should not any products on it as it is natural leather. So honestly I am not too sure. I guess I shall trust the designer!


----------



## Summer sunshine

This week in the sales I brought my first white bag, a PS11. The leather is beautiful and soft but to be honest I'm a bit scared of using it. I've sprayed it with Collinol to repel water and hopefully dirt but I'd like to be able to use it without constantly worrying about ruining it. Does anyone ever use and reccommend Handbag wipes, not baby wipes but those that are designed specifically for leather?


----------



## RainingRoses

Kyokei said:


> I'm worried about this myself. I'm about to buy my first bag, hopefully this week, and one of the bags I'm looking at (by YSL) is white leather.
> 
> My wardrobe is almost all black and I'm worried about color transferring onto it or it getting dirty. I might end up going with the black version of the bag because of it if I end up deciding on that bag, but I thought the pop of white might be a nice contrast to my clothes.
> 
> As a first time bag owner, would you recommend staying away from the whites?




Kyokei, in the long run, the stress will drain the joy out of using the white bag--in my opinion.  Since your wardrobe is mostly black, almost any color will give you a nice contrast. If you don't like bright colors, then a taupe bag would do well.  Or a metallic.  Or stay with black and start collecting scarves?


----------



## Carrie ABQ

Is it ok to condition a white leather Hermes bag?  I use Leather Spa on my white Chanel Cambon Reporter just fine, but the Birkin is way more valuable (and seems to be more delicate, at least by my observation) and I'm afraid to do anything DIY.  On the other hand, Hermes spa treatment seems to take a ridiculously long time - I would like to avoid the wait if I can do it myself.  

I've found that I'm so afraid of staining the Birkin, that I almost never carry it - which makes me wonder why I ever bought an expensive white bag???  Is it really so delicate?  It is Epsom, which is slightly more stain-resistant of the Hermes leathers, but still...


----------



## Elliespurse

Carrie ABQ said:


> Is it ok to condition a white leather Hermes bag?  I use Leather Spa on my white Chanel Cambon Reporter just fine, but the Birkin is way more valuable (and seems to be more delicate, at least by my observation) and I'm afraid to do anything DIY.  On the other hand, Hermes spa treatment seems to take a ridiculously long time - I would like to avoid the wait if I can do it myself.
> 
> I've found that I'm so afraid of staining the Birkin, that I almost never carry it - which makes me wonder why I ever bought an expensive white bag???  Is it really so delicate?  It is Epsom, which is slightly more stain-resistant of the Hermes leathers, but still...



Hi, you could look through and ask in this Hermes only thread: Hermes Vintage Bag Nightmares & Hermes Leather Care

Hope it helps.


----------



## Carrie ABQ

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, you could look through and ask in this Hermes only thread: Hermes Vintage Bag Nightmares & Hermes Leather Care
> 
> Hope it helps.



Yes, thank you, I will (sorry, I'm new).  "Bag Nightmares" is an accurate description.    Thanks again.


----------



## rockstarmish

Does anybody have any advice on white nubuck that has turned yellow? Can you still revive it and save the color?

Help!


----------



## GeneralCounsel

I just cleaned my white Mulberry Daria leather bag with Swissvax products I got from my husband's garage... It was the first time I cleaned the bag since I bought it about three years ago, and it worked great!


----------



## Ellaryn

I'm new to handbag care, and new to the luxury handbag world, but I'd like to do right by the ones I've purchased.

I bought a 'vanilla' colored bag while on holiday (impulse buy) and didn't think twice about it getting dirty long term. I have not done anything to it yet, and certainly haven't used it. Do I condition then use a protection/stain guard product? Or use a protect/guard product first?

Thanks


----------



## olgarada

I found this post because was looking a suggestion to clean my white leather bag. I see that this post is old,but I have to say to GeneralCounsel that suggestion to use Swissvax products is a Great idea, My husband used this products to clean the car inside but I didn't even think to use it for my purse)


----------



## sofiesidibe

Light and white are notoriously difficult to care for. I would be careful about color transfer on these items. I have had much success with scotch guard type treatment in advance, then spot cleaning with a dry brush as needed. Never do this with nubuk or suede though. I'd take that to a professional leather worker.


----------



## x_tina

I have an white bag and have pen marker on the leather. Any suggestion how to clean it?


----------



## Itsfashun

I wear a lot of black so I love to accessorize with white shoes and bags. I usually carry an eraser with me. I find that the Pentel Hi-Polymers work the best (although the "White Pearl" is also ok). Just make sure the eraser is white too!


----------



## Amber.G

I am struggling with this too. I have a white handbag and the color doesn't hold up. I am trying to clean every time i wear but I think it's time to buy a new one.


----------

